

UN Declares Internet Access A Human Right - Now What? - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2011/06/12/un-declares-internet-access-a-human-right-but-fast-and-cheap-may-be-as-important-as-open/

======
ujjvala
Education in one's mother tongue is not a human right.

